# Dodge Warranty Question



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

I purchased a brand new 2012 Dodge 3500 Cummins in Jan 2013. I had the snow plow mount (Meyer) installed shortly afterwards.

I live in a section of British Columbia where we barely get any Snow. The last time the truck was used for plowing was Dec 2013 for about 20 hours.

In the fall of 2015, I started hearing a clunking noise from the left front wheel area when going over bumps etc. Took it to dealership and they determined it was the front track bar that was worn. They said it was because of using the truck for plowing. I explained that the truck has not been used for plowing in 2 years and that it had been used one day for plowing in the 3 years since I had the truck. Not covered under warranty.

I phoned Chrysler Canada and they were pretty useless. I then emailed them. Same result. Truck was used for plowing so not covered under warranty.

Frustrating as hell. I spend a ton of money on a heavy duty Commercial grade truck so I wouldn't have these problems. I can understand it if the truck was used all the time for plowing and the track bar wore out as a result of that. But to claim it was caused by using it for 20 hours plowing 2 years ago this wore out the track bar?

Thoughts from you experienced folks please??

Thank you.


Bjorn


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Dodge always wears out the track bar. Plow or not

Just get it replaced and move on with it. Don't really need an alignment or anything either, but have your ball joints checked. Worn track bar usually takes out ball joints. Or visa verse can't remember


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
When I say, they can void the warranty because of plowing(commercial use) everyone just :laughing::laughing: at me
even the guy above.

They go on to say, they have never heard of such a thing...
I even posted the warranty where they say it.


In the op's case , he has some more:yow!: to do.
they were not going to not cover a track bar for be too.
i told them to put it on and I'll pay for it.
when i picked it up there was no charge..

It can be a roll of the dice, they are looking at ways to cut costs.
Denying warranty work is one way.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I cannot comment on your truck but I can tell you this >>> When I had my 2011 Ford F250, I purchased an extended warranty that specifically include coverage for snow plowing. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Last Feb during a Blizzard, I pulled out a stuck loader........ 10 mins later the truck kicked out the front u joint in the axle. Tore up both shafts. I drove the truck in to Ford. They replace everything under warranty.

Does ur truck have the plow prep? If so, you paid extra so how can they deny it if that was the case?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Bjorn;2095285 said:


> I purchased a brand new 2012 Dodge 3500 Cummins in Jan 2013. I had the snow plow mount (Meyer) installed shortly afterwards.
> 
> I live in a section of British Columbia where we barely get any Snow. The last time the truck was used for plowing was Dec 2013 for about 20 hours.
> 
> ...


Try and get a hold of the chrysler rep. Call the 1 800 number. When I use to work for them they usally will take care of it or a portion of it


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate it. I don't have the plow prep package unfortunately.

The "Chrysler Rep" is that different from their customer service 1 800? 

Thank you.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Bjorn;2095672 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate it. I don't have the plow prep package unfortunately.
> 
> The "Chrysler Rep" is that different from their customer service 1 800?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes the chrysler rep is incharge of your dealership kind of the 1800 number should be able to put you in contact with the rep


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

rjigto4oje;2095807 said:


> Yes the chrysler rep is incharge of your dealership kind of the 1800 number should be able to put you in contact with the rep


Rjigto4oje - Thank you! I will try that.

Thanks again..


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok so you say you havent plowed with it but how do they know you arent just saying that? They really have no clue.. I mean I could go burn up a tranny trying to pull a deuce out of the mud and then take it to the dealer and tell them that I was driving home from the mall.. Really it all depends.. For them they see the plow mount or wiring(i assume) and say hey he is plowing with this truck could of been yesterday but who knows..


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

Ramitt;2096166 said:


> Ok so you say you havent plowed with it but how do they know you arent just saying that? They really have no clue.. I mean I could go burn up a tranny trying to pull a deuce out of the mud and then take it to the dealer and tell them that I was driving home from the mall.. Really it all depends.. For them they see the plow mount or wiring(i assume) and say hey he is plowing with this truck could of been yesterday but who knows..


Except, we have not seen one single snow flake around here in 2 years......


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Bjorn;2096176 said:


> Except, we have not seen one single snow flake around here in 2 years......


I've saw guys plow dirt with them so doesnt really matter lol But it comes the point of they dont know that you dont drive 300 miles to your other home and ploe.. My point im getting at is how do they know? People lie all the time its weather you believe them or not lol


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

Ramitt;2096183 said:


> I've saw guys plow dirt with them so doesnt really matter lol But it comes the point of they dont know that you dont drive 300 miles to your other home and ploe.. My point im getting at is how do they know? People lie all the time its weather you believe them or not lol


lol I hear ya. It just pisses me off that they didn't cover it claiming it was caused by plowing. I try be realistic on what should/shouldn't be covered based on extras adding wear and tear etc.
I will phone the Chrysler rep on Monday...

Later.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the key to this is your truck doesn't have plow prep. If it did , you probably wouldn't be having this issue and it would have been replaced already. 

How much are they charging you for this? It's stupid simple to replace and doesn't take more than 20 minutes usually


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

Whiffyspark;2096189 said:


> I think the key to this is your truck doesn't have plow prep. If it did , you probably wouldn't be having this issue and it would have been replaced already.
> 
> How much are they charging you for this? It's stupid simple to replace and doesn't take more than 20 minutes usually


I understand what you mean re plow prep package. It came to about $600 I think, taxes in.


----------



## extremepsi (Nov 26, 2015)

as a former tech and service manager all i can advise you is take it to a different dealer most of the time it does not get reported in the system for approx 20-30 days after repair. the service manager at most dealers has the say if its warranty or not its his discretion. sounds to me like he has high warranty numbers and didn't want the big repair on his record for the month. this happens at all manufactures dealer ships and chrysler is by far the worst when i comes to cost and lines per repair order


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Bjorn;2096198 said:


> I understand what you mean re plow prep package. It came to about $600 I think, taxes in.


That's probably close to normal in Canadian dollars. Probably would be about $400 down here. How many miles on truck, technically it's a wear item. But I'm not sure of the fine print on dodge warranty


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 24, 2013)

Whiffyspark;2096231 said:


> That's probably close to normal in Canadian dollars. Probably would be about $400 down here. How many miles on truck, technically it's a wear item. But I'm not sure of the fine print on dodge warranty


50,000 kms (30,000 miles)

SO pretty low mileage.

I really appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

Ive been running Rams since 2003, just bought a 2015 heavy duty recently. Ive always had good experiences with warranty work with my plow trucks. I even had a plow on a 2010 1500 and they replaced front end parts without question. Maybe try a different dealer?


----------

